# Need a new fork for a 2001 Merak



## dieselpwr (Aug 23, 2007)

I just picked up a 2001 Merak frame and need a front fork. Any suggestions (make/model etc)? I'm guessing carbon is the way to go. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

This is the OEM Dedacciai DAVS fork that comes on the current Merak.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200112102477&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

brewster


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

dieselpwr said:


> I just picked up a 2001 Merak frame and need a front fork. Any suggestions (make/model etc)? I'm guessing carbon is the way to go.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


MIZUNO MC20 The same fork as on the Corum/Titanio models..its the original fork that the 2001 Merak came with....


----------

